
The New Gatekeepers: Private Firms as Public Enforcers - erentz
https://www.virginialawreview.org/volumes/content/new-gatekeepers-private-firms-public-enforcers
======
butterknife
Apart from the brief period from mid nineties until 2005 there were always
gatekeepers who owned the presses and distribution chains. What changed?

~~~
mellow2020
This 50+ page document states many things, among which the claim "suddenly
there are gatekeepers who own presses and distribution chains" is nowhere to
be found.

~~~
amelius
Well the title explicitly says " _New_ Gatekeepers".

~~~
knolax
Which is not mutually exclusive with there having been Old Gatekeepers.

~~~
amelius
Strictly yes, but the title implies that something changed which is exactly
what upthread commenter asked about.

~~~
SuoDuanDao
Well, I would say - having grown up in the early days of the internet - that
before the 'monopoly model' of internet companies, consumers simply didn't
tolerate gatekeeping by private companies. It used to be easier to find the
dissenting voices online than it is today, and keeping out minority opinions
was seen as delivering an inferior product.

Essentially, big tech had been in a Moloch trap to the benefit of consumers,
and now they've managed to co-ordinate their way out of it.

~~~
zozbot234
I see plenty of "dissenting voices" online, they're just not very worthwhile.
I assume that a lot of what used to stand out as "correct" contrarianism has
since become mainstream, or close enough.

~~~
An1ms
Dissenting voices are only worthwhile if they agree with my worldview. My
contrarian opinion is the correct one and has since won out.

